# Specs of Giant P-XC2 wheel set?



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm loving my two week old 2012 Giant Anthem X 29, 0 but I'm starting to look into some improvements. First on my list is a tubeless wheelset. 

Can someone provide the full specs of the stock P-XC2 wheelset? (e.g. rim width, hub width, axle) so I know exactly what I'm looking for? I've taken some measurements but would like confirmation. 

Thanks in advance! 

Josh. 

P.S Would the Stan's ZTR Flow or Arch be a good upgrade? I ride hard XC and weigh 242lb in riding gear.


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Forget trying to figure out the spec's of the Giant wheels. They are 29" wheels with hubs and spokes and they are heavy.

Get yourself a set of Industry Nine Enduro 29's! Front hub, 15mm and the rear is standard qr x135mm. The Enduro uses the Flow rim. INDUSTRY NINE : : : - Enduro 29
Want a lighter set that uses the Arch rim, go for the Cross Country 29er. INDUSTRY NINE : : : - Cross Country 29

Not sure what color to pick?? INDUSTRY NINE : : : - MTB_color_picker

If you want to spend a bit less and still have really nice hubs, go with Hope.

You could also look at the Mavic C29ssmax, the Easton Haven or Crank Bros. Cobalt 29's


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks heaps for that. A great starting point for me to do some more research and pricing. Cheers.


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Thanks heaps for that. A great starting point for me to do some more research and pricing. Cheers.


You're welcome!!


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

This link should have all the info you need:

http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-p-xc-s-xc-wheelset-thread-675185.html


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

Stan's Flow rims should be a nice upgrade, they get really good reviews and are a crowd favorite here.

If I'm not mistaken, the Giants use thru-axle front setups. You could get a hub set from just about any manufacturer then. Chris King, Hadley, Hope Pro 2, DT Swiss 240s, and even Shimano XTR are all great hubs. Check out youtube for how they sound, they're all pretty darn durable.

If I were you I'd pick a hub or two that I like, and run down to the LBS to get a price on some hand built wheels, where you can spec out exactly what you want  And if they're hand built they might be easier to repair as they'll use standard parts instead of something proprietary.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Endothermic Cavewalker said:


> Forget trying to figure out the spec's of the Giant wheels. They are 29" wheels with hubs and spokes and they are heavy.


Do you know the weight of P-XC2 rims?

Do you know that they are lighter than Arches?

And bombproof.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

replaced my p-xc with hand built Hope Pro2 Evo hubs and Arch EX rim - cant say enough good things about em since the switch - and I was a bit skeptical it would be such a noticeable difference... for the build, quality and ride I gotta say it was a great upgrade and not at the high end of the price scale


----------



## Endothermic Cavewalker (Sep 6, 2010)

Goran_injo said:


> Do you know the weight of P-XC2 rims?
> 
> Do you know that they are lighter than Arches?
> 
> And bombproof.


I did at one time know the weight of that wheel set, which was around 1900g. I don't know the weight of the rim on it's own. The Arch is most definitely lighter. Are they bombproof you ask, I don't know. I don't ride Arches I ride on the Flow's and if they are anything like them, then they will hold their own I'm sure.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

P-XC2 rims weigh approximately 490g

Arches weigh 500g

Flows weigh 525g

I have thw S-XC which weigh in at 520g. I can attest to their toughness.


----------



## dimitrin (Nov 23, 2008)

MattC555 said:


> P-XC2 rims weigh approximately 490g
> 
> Arches weigh 500g
> 
> ...


and they convert to tubless with no regrets


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

How strictly should one stick to the Stan's max rider weight recommendation? 

The ZTR Arch EX 29er wheelset (which I like the look of) states that 230lbs is the limit. With riding gear I'm 250lbs and would be pretty unhealthy if I got any lighter. Should I rule out the Arch and look at the Flow?

Every bike I've had till now has ended up quite heavy and I was really hoping to keep this one as light as possible.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd convert your P-XC2 rims to tubless (ps stans makes a kit) and call it a day. 

Between the Arch and Flow, I'd go with the Flows at your weight.

If you do change out your wheel set, pm me a price on your stock wheel set.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

MattC555 said:


> I'd convert your P-XC2 rims to tubless (ps stans makes a kit) and call it a day.


Agreed.

Also - Bontrager's UST rim tape works with P-XC2, and you get a UST wheel for 30ish grams - free to run any TL ready tire with no tubeless hassle.

Not everything with an OEM sticker is trash, there are some seriously solid products, and S-XC2 and P-XC2 wheels are one of those.


----------



## MattC555 (Mar 24, 2011)

Goran, will the Bontrager UST rim tape work on the S-XC2? Just this and some slime and I'm good to go?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

MattC555 said:


> Goran, will the Bontrager UST rim tape work on the S-XC2? Just this and some slime and I'm good to go?


Bontrager does not have "UST rim tape."

The TLR rims use a molded plastic TLR rim strip designed specifically for the rim and tubeless use with UST and TLR tires. Not meant for use with non- Bonty TLR rims.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

MattC555 said:


> Goran, will the Bontrager UST rim tape work on the S-XC2? Just this and some slime and I'm good to go?


Shiggy corrected me - it is rim strip, not tape.

As Shiggy said, it is designed to work for Bontrager only, but it works for some other rims that have similar design.

Unfortunately, not for S-XC2. I've set up my S-XC2 tubeless with Joe's (same as Stan's) rim strip. Folks say that gorilla tape also works fine on S-XC2.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

MattC555 said:


> I'd convert your P-XC2 rims to tubless (ps stans makes a kit) and call it a day.
> 
> Between the Arch and Flow, I'd go with the Flows at your weight.
> 
> If you do change out your wheel set, pm me a price on your stock wheel set.


I'm in Australia and would keep the stock wheels to run slick tyres occasionally. What kind of weight saving, if any, would I be looking at after converting the stock wheels to tubeless?

From my limited use they do seem to be very decent wheels. I just like to spend money on myself occasionally and replacing the wheels seems like the place to put my $ with this bike.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

That said, I do appreciate all feedback and opinions, so feel free to tell me replacing the wheels is silly if that's what you think.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

S-XC2 is a good solid wheelset, except they are a bit narrow and the shape of the bead makes pinch flats easy. I'm 6'4", 215+gear. Once I got into the groove of my new Anthem last summer I was riding it a lot faster and was getting pinch flats almost every ride and grass in the bead from almost peeling the tires off on hard cornering. I didn't bother to try tubeless, they're just too narrow to support a wide tire. This spring I replaced them with a pair of Flows laced to Kings from Lace Mine 29 - Big Bicycle Wheels . I'm running Hans Dampfs tubeless and am very, very happy with this setup.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Paranoid_Android said:


> How strictly should one stick to the Stan's max rider weight recommendation?


I (@ 255-275lbs - before getting dressed or geared up) have been on a set of mikesee built Flow/DT-Swiss 240s wheels for 2 years, with the last 14months riding an Anthem X 29er. For the relatively small weight difference, I would choose the Flow for the wider profile. Allows more volume, better stability and better (IMHO) tread profile. I haven't found myself wanting anything over 2.3" tire width, and usually run 2.2" on the front wheel and either 2.2" or 2.1" on the rear wheel with air pressures in the mid to high twenties.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

MattC555 said:


> I'd convert your P-XC2 rims to tubless (ps stans makes a kit) and call it a day.
> 
> Between the Arch and Flow, I'd go with the Flows at your weight.
> 
> If you do change out your wheel set, pm me a price on your stock wheel set.


+1. no need to drop that much money. convert it and be happy. :thumbsup: if you really want to upgrade something try a better rear hub, the stock is probably just (fine but not great) formula or joytech.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

jeffj said:


> I (@ 255-275lbs - before getting dressed or geared up) have been on a set of mikesee built Flow/DT-Swiss 240s wheels for 2 years, with the last 14months riding an Anthem X 29er. For the relatively small weight difference, I would choose the Flow for the wider profile. Allows more volume, better stability and better (IMHO) tread profile. I haven't found myself wanting anything over 2.3" tire width, and usually run 2.2" on the front wheel and either 2.2" or 2.1" on the rear wheel with air pressures in the mid to high twenties.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## probiscus (Dec 10, 2011)

A lot of the wheel building info is in the side of the rim as an FYI


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

I ended up getting a gear deal on the Stan's Flow so ordered those. Should hopefully have them in a few days.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Paranoid_Android said:


> I ended up getting a gear deal on the Stan's Flow so ordered those. Should hopefully have them in a few days.


I was wondering how these worked out for you. I am currently using the S-XC2 and was thinking about going to Stan's Flow EX. I am hoping to lower the weight of the bike and get a better wheel for tubeless then what I have, as they burp a lot if I get below 30 PSI.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

jearl said:


> I was wondering how these worked out for you. I am currently using the S-XC2 and was thinking about going to Stan's Flow EX. I am hoping to lower the weight of the bike and get a better wheel for tubeless then what I have, as they burp a lot if I get below 30 PSI.


Didn't save a heap of weight, but some. Sorry I don't have the exact figures on-hand. Definitely stiffer wheels though and I love running tubeless. I run 28-30psi without any issue. But I'm 115kg in riding gear. They've stayed true through some fairly rough riding.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Didn't save a heap of weight, but some. Sorry I don't have the exact figures on-hand. Definitely stiffer wheels though and I love running tubeless. I run 28-30psi without any issue. But I'm 115kg in riding gear. They've stayed true through some fairly rough riding.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the spokes on the P-XC2 wheels (AX1 29)?

I have a 2013 AX1 29 and due to a crash, with somebody putting their handlebar grip into my wheel, one of my spokes is obviously bent, possibly more. I want to replace the bent spoke, maybe a few more, and true the wheel. Also would like to have an extra spoke or two around as spares for front and rear.

I guess I'll just pull em' and take em in and measure.


----------



## Poetsch (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a old bontrager wheelset hanging in my shed with a Assymetric TLR Rimstrip (offset spokes on mustang rims) Anybody knows if it will work for my P-xc2 wheelset
(picking up a new Anthem X 29er 1 tomorow)


----------



## OnAnySunday (Jul 14, 2011)

Poetsch said:


> I have a old bontrager wheelset hanging in my shed with a Assymetric TLR Rimstrip (offset spokes on mustang rims) Anybody knows if it will work for my P-xc2 wheelset
> (picking up a new Anthem X 29er 1 tomorow)


Hopefully this should help:

converting giant p-xc 2 29er wheels - Page 3

Converted my PXC-2 Wheelset about a year ago to tubeless with the Bontrager kit mentioned in this link. Has been great! I have been running a Hans Dampf up front and an Ikon on the rear.


----------



## Poetsch (Dec 2, 2011)

The Asymmetric rimstrip from my old bonty wheelset (that came with my 2011 Paragon)
Didn't fit, I didn't expect it to but it was worth a try, right!
Have orderd a set of symmetric rim strips at the LBS, If this turns out to just being in the near of how easy it was to set up the Bonty rims tubeless, them I'm more than Happy

Happy trails - P.


----------

